# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides

## Scheherazade

*Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides*

The opening line of this book 


> I was born twice: first, as a baby girl...in January of 1960; and then again, as a teenage boy...in August of 1974.


 will be one of those I will never forget. 

_Middlesex_ is the story of Cal, a hermaphrodite, and his Greek-origined family, beginning with his grandparents' escape from Turkey to settle down in the USA at the end of the WWI. Cal tells the events leading to his birth - sharing some family secrets along the way- in a very intimate manner, which makes the reader feel like they are listening to a friend during a late night chat over a cup of tea or a glass of wine. 

Intertwined with the social history of the 20th century US, Cal's story makes a compelling read, making us question family values, sexual identities, cultural differences and, most importantly, the age old question of 'nature vs nurture'.

I have not read Eugenides' other books but his style and language are masterly devised and put together in this one; it is easy to see why he has received the Pulitzer Prize.

*10/10 KitKats!*

----------


## Bakiryu

Truly, this book amazed. Eugenides writes with such dept of thought. Other writers would have it just a book about a hermaphrodite (in lower case i may add) but Eugenides makes it THE BOOK ABOUT A HERMAPHRODITES.

I could identify with Cal (even thought I'm not a hermaphrodite  :FRlol: ) and clearly understand his actions. The language was clear, fluid and flowing. 

I loved it!

And if I ever see another book by Geofrey Eugenides I will buy it without even bothering to see what's about. He's a very talented writer who has created an amazing book.

I give it a 15 out of 1o  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean_

Read this book long time a go, twice! What I can recall is that it is very well written and it made you as if you were part of the story and really having that sense of empathy for Cal on his(her) life journey. Great portrayal of strong family values, traditions and beliefs and how one tries to disassociate one.self from them

----------


## AuntShecky

I read this novel about five years ago, but its subject matter has in recent times become highly relevant, with the transgender as well as the #MeToo movements receiving more attention. As I remember, the plot of Middlesex was quite compelling. Though Eugenides isn't quite the literary magician Anthony Burgess was, both writers share(d) the ability to spin an engrossing story. 

Incidentally, I didn't care much for The Virgin Suicides, at least the movie version. It seemed to me over the top, melodramatic; if it was intended to be a mordant satire, I didn't catch it. The story (again, the movie version, at least) lacked authenticity in its details. For instance, the Lisbons seem to be an atypical Catholic family. For instance, they would not be able to baptize a child "Lux;" the dispensation may have changed but at once time the liturgy required the child to be named after a canonized saint.

I did actually read The Marriage Plot. This time the narration reminded me of that of Jonathan Franzen (only better.) This novel is "literary" in every sense and is my favorite of the two Eugenides novels that I've actually read.

----------

